# The Acronym Game



## edhead2000 (Jul 1, 2004)

Everywhere you go you're bound to see acronyms......ATM, WWW, URL, etc.  

So here's the game: I post an acronym and someone else guess what it means.  Then they post another acronym and somebody else guesses.  Got it?  


The first acronym is the word itself: Somebody tell me what ACRONYM stands for.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 1, 2004)

Abbreviated Coded Rendition Of Name Yielding Meanings?


----------



## edhead2000 (Jul 1, 2004)

You're correct!  Now you have to post an acronym.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 1, 2004)

Ok... lessee... one of my favorites...

ATFU


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 1, 2004)

Antiquated Technique For Urination?


----------



## Seig (Jul 1, 2004)

Bohica


----------



## KenpoTex (Jul 2, 2004)

Bohica= "bend over here it comes again"

Snafu


----------



## Melissa426 (Jul 2, 2004)

Situation Normal All "Fouled" Up     

(I have heard another word substituted for fouled, as you probably know)

FUBAR


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 2, 2004)

Damn it, no one got ATFU.  Thats totaly ATFU.

FUBAR = F$#@ed up beyond all recognition.

Here's one most people dont even realize is an acronym. 

LASER


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 2, 2004)

LASER = light amplification by stimulated emission of radiation

 Here's one that's simple, but not too many people know what it STANDS for - even one...ahem...marine I dated.

 G.I.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 2, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> LASER = light amplification by stimulated emission of radiation
> 
> Here's one that's simple, but not too many people know what it STANDS for - even one...ahem...marine I dated.
> 
> G.I.



I believe... GI is "General Issue" correct?


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 2, 2004)

How about Government Issue?

Techno, you mean I was wrong about ATFU?

what about DILLIGAF?


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 2, 2004)

Yep.  ATFU is Military slang for "Ate The ... Flock... Up"  

Uh, Yeah, we'll call it Flock.

Do I Look Like I Give A... Flock.



RADAR


----------



## Melissa426 (Jul 2, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> LASER = light amplification by stimulated emission of radiation
> 
> Here's one that's simple, but not too many people know what it STANDS for - even one...ahem...marine I dated.
> 
> G.I.


 
General Infantry, is it not?

NATO


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 2, 2004)

Nah, It's General Issue, or Government Issue...

I cheated and looked it up to see which of us were right, and both those are commonly accepted for GI.

North Atlantic Treaty Organization

RADAR.


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 2, 2004)

Radio Amplification?  Distancing And Ranging.

SWAT?


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 2, 2004)

SWAT = Special Weapons And Tactics

 (We native Angelinos know it well...)

 SCUBA


----------



## KenpoTex (Jul 3, 2004)

No, SWAT stands for Special whup-a$$ Team 

SCUBA= Self Contained Underwater Breathing Aparatus

SONAR


----------



## Blindside (Jul 3, 2004)

SONAR

SOund NAvigation and Ranging

OK, here's one from my job:

CWD


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 3, 2004)

kenpotex said:
			
		

> No, SWAT stands for Special whup-a$$ Team


 Oh, that's what it must be in Texas...(BANG!  "Stop, or I'll shewt!!")...actually, L.A. too...dayum.


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 3, 2004)

Blindside said:
			
		

> SONAR
> 
> SOund NAvigation and Ranging
> 
> ...


Chronic Wasting Disease

JVC?


----------



## OUMoose (Jul 3, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> Chronic Wasting Disease
> 
> JVC?



Japan Victor Company (from Ask Jeeves)

from computer terms...  

PWD?

(this one is tricky).


----------



## Chronuss (Jul 4, 2004)

pocket word document?


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 4, 2004)

PWD = Print Working Directory

VTOL


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 4, 2004)

VTOL = Vertical Take Off and Landing?  As in helicopters?

 RSVP


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 5, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> VTOL = Vertical Take Off and Landing?  As in helicopters?
> 
> RSVP



Forgive my spelling, my french is awful...

Respondez Sil Vout Plait


Since we wanna get all Foriegn:

KGB


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 5, 2004)

K(omitet) G(osudarstvenno) B(ezopasnosti) or translated as Committee of the State Security. 

So how about (since we're still in Communist Russia...
GRU


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 5, 2004)

Glavnoye Razvedovatel'noye Upravlenie  (Isn't this the main Intelligence Administration over there??)

 Okay, here's an easy one:

 HTML


----------



## KenpoTex (Jul 5, 2004)

Hyper Text Markup Language


POTUS


----------



## Melissa426 (Jul 5, 2004)

President of the United States

NASCAR


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 5, 2004)

Nascar = National Associaton fo Speeding Cars, and Rednecks.

Hehe.

National ***. of Stock Car Auto Racing

NIN (Music, not Ninjas)


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 5, 2004)

Nine Inch Nails?


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 5, 2004)

Yep


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 5, 2004)

okay - keeping with music

 ELO


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 5, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Glavnoye Razvedovatel'noye Upravlenie  (Isn't this the main Intelligence Administration over there??)
> 
> Okay, here's an easy one:
> 
> HTML


They are the military intelligence agency which was not as well known as the KGB (thanks to Hollywood and James Bond) but no less feared by those who DID know them. If I'm not mistaken, Communist Russia (aka Soviet Union) was run by three seperate entities. The Politburo <sic> and KGB and GRU. Who had seniority over the other I don't know. Doesn't matter... on wif da game. 

ELO = Electric Light Orchestra

BMX


----------



## Posiview (Jul 5, 2004)

BMX = Bicycle Motocross

CRAP =


----------



## KenpoTex (Jul 7, 2004)

CRAP...how about Consumer Research And Planning?



STOL


----------



## OUMoose (Jul 7, 2004)

STOL = Short Take off and Landing.

PCP?


----------



## edhead2000 (Jul 7, 2004)

woo hoo! drugs!!  oh wait......this drug actually takes away from my livelihood! boo!

PCP = Phenyl Cyclohexyl Piperidine or commonly shortened to Phencyclidine

or was it the Communist Party of Peru you were looking for? 


All right, since we're on drugs how about APAP


----------



## Posiview (Jul 7, 2004)

APAP = Association of Polish American Professionals   :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 

PIMP =


----------



## edhead2000 (Jul 7, 2004)

Posiview said:
			
		

> APAP = Association of Polish American Professionals :lol: :lol: :lol:


Hmm..........not quite  but good guess!


----------



## Posiview (Jul 7, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> Hmm..........not quite  but good guess!


APAP = Air Pollution Abatement Program

PIMP =


----------



## TigerWoman (Jul 7, 2004)

PIMP = positively influencing more people

TTFN =


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 7, 2004)

Ta-Ta For Now

 PHAT


----------



## Ceicei (Jul 7, 2004)

Pretty Hot And Tasty (as said in a movie)

KISS


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 8, 2004)

Keep It Simple Stupid or
Keep It Short (&) Simple 

S.P.E.C.T.E.R.


----------



## Baytor (Jul 8, 2004)

Did you mean "spectre"?

Special Executive for Counterintelligence, Terrorism, Revenge and Extortion.

I'm a James Bond fan, but I had to look that one up.

FEMA


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 8, 2004)

FEMA = Federal Emergency Management Agency

MSDS


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 8, 2004)

MSDS = Material Safety Data Sheet

 SALT (as in an agreement between two countries)


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 8, 2004)

SALT = Stategic Arms Limitations Treaty
(I grew up during that era with Ronnie Raygun )

NSS


----------



## KenpoTex (Jul 9, 2004)

National Security Strategy

SHAEF


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 9, 2004)

SHAEF = Supreme Headquarters Allied Expeditionary Force ( I had to look it up for Expeditionary)

 CPO (mil.)


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 9, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> SHAEF = Supreme Headquarters Allied Expeditionary Force ( I had to look it up for Expeditionary)
> 
> CPO (mil.)



Cheif Petty Officer

MOS


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 10, 2004)

MOS = Method of Service?
 MOS = Methods of Organic Synthesis?
 MOS = Multi Organoleptic Sensory(System?)?
 MOS = Model Output Statistics?
 Monthly Output Statistics?


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 10, 2004)

kenpotex said:
			
		

> National Security Strategy
> 
> SHAEF


Well that passed I guess but it wasn't the answer that I had in mind. 
* N*ational *S*peleological *S*ociety was what I was thinking...
Seems that this game doesn't actually specify the correct answer just as long as it's an accurate Acronym as like WWF could mean World Wrestling Federation (changed), or World Wildlife Fund. 
 :idunno: whatever!


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 10, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> MOS = Method of Service?
> MOS = Methods of Organic Synthesis?
> MOS = Multi Organoleptic Sensory(System?)?
> MOS = Model Output Statistics?
> Monthly Output Statistics?



NOPE.
Nope.
Nope.
Nope.
and...
nope.


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 11, 2004)

Mound of *****?
 More of same?


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 11, 2004)

Military Occupational Specialty

how about, (In keeping with the KGB theme)

DDR


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 11, 2004)

Oh boy...

 I know Developmental Delay Resources and Double Data Rate but neither of those have to do with the KGB.  Then there's the Dutch Democratic Republic...I dunno - is that what you're looking for?

 If not, I give - can't think of anything like that in Russia.


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 11, 2004)

So, there used to be a show on TV, The Man From U.N.C.L.E.  Was this an acronym?  If so, what did it stand for?


----------



## KenpoTex (Jul 12, 2004)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> how about, (In keeping with the KGB theme)
> 
> DDR


Is it "Deutsche Demokratische Republik" (former east germany)?


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 12, 2004)

kenpotex said:
			
		

> Is it "Deutsche Demokratische Republik" (former east germany)?


 That's what I meant when I typed "Dutch Democratic Republic"


----------



## someguy (Jul 18, 2004)

I would have said dance dance revolution but that doesnt go with the whole kgb theme does it.


----------



## kenpo tiger (Jul 18, 2004)

United Network Command for Law-Enforcement!!!!!

Only took three days and I couldn't sleep.  Don't do that, Flatlander!   KT


----------



## Steve (Nov 11, 2022)

Flatlander said:


> So, there used to be a show on TV, The Man From U.N.C.L.E.  Was this an acronym?  If so, what did it stand for?


F ound this gem of a thread trying to figure out what @_Simon_ was referring to.  😅 thought it might be fun to resurrect.   

UNCLE = United Network Command for Law and Enforcement

SHIELD


----------

